# Inter -Kultur Haus Интернациональный Дом Творчества > Online конкурсы форума и МОД ИНКУ >  ВНИМАНИЕ, КОНКУРС! "Мой Прекрасный Сад" (июнь-сентябрь 2011)

## Symeon

[IMG]http://*********org/1778543.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## орбит

[IMG]http://*********org/1796692.gif[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/1380713.jpg[/IMG]

привет всем! очень люблю творить в своей жизни, украшать, достигать результатов, которые радуют не только себя. на этом фото клубника "Гигантелла", я выращиваю её недавно и вот результат!
[IMG]http://*********net/1407283.jpg[/IMG]


[IMG]http://*********net/1386803.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## орбит

[IMG]http://*********org/1796692.gif[/IMG][IMG]http://*********org/1771092.jpg[/IMG]

а это плетущая роза. мы живём в своём доме недавно, поэтому всё молодое

[IMG]http://*********net/1389875.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********net/1380659.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********net/1440050.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********net/1420594.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## tanu_sha

[IMG]http://*********org/1836041.gif[/IMG][IMG]http://*********org/1898504.jpg[/IMG]

Привет, привет!!! Я тоже хочу поучаствовать :Yes4: . Когда-то я ездила в Москву, и занесло меня в район ВДНХ, как раз в тот момент когда там проходила сельскохозяйственная выставка-продажа. Так как живу далеко взяла только луковичные - нарциссы, тюльпаны, крокусы. Приехала домой – посадила. А весной меня ждал большой сюрприз, вернее маленькое чудо. Он зацвел один из первых, и может быть только поэтому не затерялся среди остальных собратьев. Его рост не более 12 сантиметров. Рядом для убедительности крышка от минеральной воды. [IMG]http://*********org/1839248.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********net/1388553.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## ЛВ

[IMG]http://*********org/1836041.gif[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/1393668.jpg[/IMG]

*Я такая воскресная дачница, что расчитывать на превосходные урожаи не приходится, но иной раз вопреки всему они получаются, ведь растения очень отзывчивы на тепло, уход и ласку.
 Часто сажаю репу. А одна выросла прямо на тропинке, хотела её прополоть, но в последнюю минуту пожалела. И вот она,  моя Петровская, выросла , как та, у деда, которую тянули всей семьёй и только мышка справилась с задачей!* :Yes4: 

[IMG]http://*********org/1876155.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## ЛВ

[IMG]http://*********org/1836041.gif[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/1432583.jpg[/IMG]

*Мне неловко в этом признаться, но терпеть не могу собирать ягоды на даче! И эту работу всегда делают родные! Зато  я люблю их фотографировать. И люблю угощать всех желе и вареньем "СВОИМ". И почему оно, СВОЁ, такое вкусное получается? Душистое и с кислиночкой.
А у меня есть и способ заготовки. Не новый, но удачный, полезный и проверенный:
Ягоды помыть, почистить, прокрутить через электоромясорубку (так быстрее и меньше контакт с металлом) заложить в пакеты, А вот пакеты эти разместить в коробки конфетные. Это чтоб в морозильнике много места они не занимали и "улеглись" такими стройными рядами. Зимой эти заготовочки очень хороши! Хоть кисель, хоть компот, хоть в начинку пирога. А можно просто разложить по чашкам  и залить сливками. А сахара можно добавить при употреблении. Правда?*  

[IMG]http://*********org/1889469.jpg[/IMG]   [IMG]http://*********net/1437702.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## ЛВ

[IMG]http://*********org/1836041.gif[/IMG][IMG]http://*********org/1877169.jpg[/IMG]

*Цветами мне особо некогда заниматься, хоть люблю их очень. Старалась раньше обходиться неприхотливыми петуниями и бархотками.*  [IMG]http://*********net/1433625.jpg[/IMG]
*Но однажды на остановке пришлось разговориться с бабулей, которая продавала почти за бесценок по её словам "сеКлеционные цвЯточки". Я так и не решилась их купить. Уже и троллейбус мой на подходе . И вдруг она говорит:
---да что вы все такие неУГОВОРНЫЕ-то? полдня стою-ничего не продала.

И так мне неудобно перед ней стало! так стыдно и обидно  за то, что человек в её возрасте вынужден продавать луковицы цветов, чтобы к пенсии своей ничтожной несколько рублей прибавить. И я купила её цветы. Совершенно без энтузиазма их посадила. А осенью....У меня голос её в памяти зазвучал:
---купи, доченька, не пожалеешь!

НЕ ПОЖАЛЕЛА!!! Смотрите-они и правда, "сеКлеционные цвЯточки" (селекционные гладиолусы)*

[IMG]http://*********org/1876158.jpg[/IMG]    [IMG]http://*********org/1873086.jpg[/IMG]

 [IMG]http://*********net/1398809.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## ЛВ

[IMG]http://*********org/1836041.gif[/IMG][IMG]http://*********org/1859592.jpg[/IMG]

*Назвать себя ландшафным дизайнером я бы не взялась, но некоторые "ландшафные шуточки" у меня есть. Очень мне нравится этим заниматься. Тут даже трудно что-то рассказать. Все поделки из бросового материала. А он, бросовый, ведь есть везде...остаётся только обыграть его.
*

*Цветочные ботинки* [IMG]http://*********org/1873072m.jpg[/IMG]

*Слоновник*  [IMG]http://*********net/1384472m.jpg[/IMG]

*Чей туфля? моё!*  [IMG]http://*********org/1844400m.jpg[/IMG]

*Как в сказке "Морозко"-помните, Настенька поливала сухой пенёк и он расцвёл! Эту бы Настеньку да к нам на работу!*

[IMG]http://*********org/1898676m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## ЛВ

[IMG]http://*********org/1836041.gif[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/1383473.jpg[/IMG]

*А вот мои тыквочки! До Хеллоуина дождались!  какой напор я выдержала и защищала их от безжалостного ножа! А такие страшенные взрезки могли быть произведены над всем этим тыквенным коллективом. Но я -на страже! не позволила. Отбила!

---Карлингом будем заниматься не одним днём, а постепенно, по мере необходимости! и растянем Хеллоуин до Нового года и соседей им угостим!* 

[IMG]http://*********net/1439770m.jpg[/IMG]

*Первый раз попробовала посадить  этот сорт. "Гармония". Привлекло музыкальное название. И в самом деле, получилась гармония. Вкусные, сладковатые мясистые и сочные плоды. Замечательно помещаются в горлышко даже 800-грамовой банки и не лопаются при мариновании. 

Зимой на тарелке привлекают внимание и рождают желание смачно их съесть. Не оседают и не позорят себя сдувшимся поникшим видом, как некоторые несолидные и ненадёжные помидорки с лопнувшими боками.
 "Гармония"-она и в Африке-гармония, а тем более в России!* 

[IMG]http://*********net/1409050m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Любаша И.

[IMG]http://*********org/1796692.gif[/IMG][IMG]http://*********org/1771092.jpg[/IMG]

Здравствуйте дорогие друзья!

Практически всю свою сознательную жизнь,я жила в квартире и при слове сад,огород,дача.....меня бросало в дрожь. Год назад я переехала жить к мужу,в их частный дом, сразу заявив,что я палец об палец не стукну на их земле....и вот примерно через год,меня очень сильно потянуло в садоводы,не знаю как это объяснить,но я дня не могу прожить без своего мини садика,без своих вазончиков...Стала изучать основы садовода,ландшафтного дизайна и даже уже в огородники чуть нос сую.на выходных занималась мульчированием почвы для помидорчиков...даже на дачу к свекру "записалась".Впервые посадила морковочку и свеколку... Ну а теперь в общем перехожу к делу....смотрите и оценивайте....

В номинации сам себе флорист,я хотела бы показать свои пока немногочисленные, но любимые цветочки.



*это ампельная петунья.*

За двором у нас растёт вишня,а рядом с ней мы посадили  розу... И вот что у нас получилось.

----------


## орбит

[IMG]http://*********org/1771092.jpg[/IMG]

а можно ещё выставляться? просто фото много и они по разным папкам. я родилась в Сибири и никогда не занималась разведением роз. просто они у нас вымерзают. а в Беларуси я уже даю волю своим чувствам к цветам. это моя любимица, самая первая и самая неприхотливая парковая роза. она ещё и имеет прекрасный аромат.
[IMG]http://*********net/1418035.jpg[/IMG]

а вот такой она была в первый год 2006
[IMG]http://*********net/1378099.jpg[/IMG]
мои подруги всегда фотографируются возле цветов
[IMG]http://*********net/1411893.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********net/1400629.jpg[/IMG]

с этих лилий всё началось, надо сказать, что почва была очень плотная, особенно после поливов, если не порыхлишь, то как камень. но цветы всегда радовали нас своей красотой.
[IMG]http://*********net/1441586.jpg[/IMG]

а эти цветы очень агрессивны, хотя и красивы. очень быстро распространяются и глушат всё вокруг.
[IMG]http://*********net/1424178.jpg[/IMG]

обожаю флоксы за их красоту цветения и аромат
[IMG]http://*********net/1395506.jpg[/IMG]

девчёнки "нанюхались" и кайфуют (это дочки музыкантов, с которыми я работаю и дружу)
[IMG]http://*********net/1385266.jpg[/IMG]
а это собственно я. когда то 6 лет назад купила семена кохии, посеяла, рассадила и вот каждый год теперь по всему участку появляются такие мини кипарисики однолетки.
[IMG]http://*********net/1435444.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## ЛВ

> ЛВ, очень интересные у вас получились "ландшафные шуточки" - ПРОСТО СУПЕР - 5 баллов.


*Спасибо Вам за Ваше внимание к этому маленькому творчеству!*

[IMG]http://*********org/1796692.gif[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/1484172.jpg[/IMG]

*С Вашего согласия вот ещё:*
*Заинька-заиСка.
Ещё один цветущий пенёчек.
Дерево желаний.
Золотой башмачок.
Коровка-кокетка Краснушка.*

[IMG]http://*********net/1493391m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/1469839m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/1500558m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/1505665m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/1467777m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## орбит

[IMG]http://*********org/1796692.gif[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/1484172.jpg[/IMG]

это наши гуси -лебеди, которых уже 2 года подряд дарят нам мои подруги говорят, что будет целая стая.... псмотрим-поживём!!!
[IMG]http://*********net/1487284.jpg[/IMG]

а вот такой Гном затаился среди кустиков цветущей герани...

[IMG]http://*********net/1465780.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## ЛВ

[IMG]http://*********net/1467722.jpg[/IMG]

*Это наши Хрюша, Хрюк и Визгушка.*
[IMG]http://*********net/1456456.jpg[/IMG]


*Ёженька-ежок вышел на лужок.*
[IMG]http://*********net/1472843.jpg[/IMG]

*А это самодельный пруд-"Малыш".*
[IMG]http://*********net/1451339.jpg[/IMG]

*Птичье кафе "Чирика"*
[IMG]http://*********net/1500493.jpg[/IMG]

*Крот и Дюймовочка.*
[IMG]http://*********net/1470797.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Наталия Михайловна

[IMG]http://*********org/1836041.gif[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/1383473.jpg[/IMG]

Разрешите и мне поучаствовать в конкурсе.
В прошлом году после майских дождей такая огромная свекла выросла, просто на грядках не помещалась.
[IMG]http://*********net/1484010.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********net/1457386.jpg[/IMG]

*Ой і гарні буряки
Посідали на грядки.
Чекати не станемо -
Швидко борщик зваримо.*

А это ежевика, первый раз в прошлом году дала ягоды. Когда уже нет вишен, варим компот из нее.

[IMG]http://*********net/1450221.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Наталия Михайловна

[IMG]http://*********org/1796692.gif[/IMG][IMG]http://*********org/1771092.jpg[/IMG]

Очень люблю цветы. Они у меня повсюду: и в горшках, и в огороде.
[IMG]http://*********net/1477868m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/1471724m.jpg[/IMG]

*Летом в горшках у меня растет сурфиния, выращиваю ее сама из семян рассадой в торфяных таблетках.*

[IMG]http://*********net/1506543m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/1496303m.jpg[/IMG]

*А это какая -то гибридная петуния, но очень красивая.*

[IMG]http://*********net/1477871m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/1470703m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Наталия Михайловна

[IMG]http://*********org/1796692.gif[/IMG][IMG]http://*********org/1771092.jpg[/IMG]

*Это Юка -  семейный цветок. Она у меня уже два года цветет. Говорят, что этих растений должно быть столько, сколько членов семьи. В этом году у меня сын женился и в доме стало трое человек. В этом году у меня зацветут три Юки. Наверное, это хорошо.
*
[IMG]http://*********net/1443055m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/1453294m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********net/1448162m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Наталия Михайловна

[IMG]http://*********org/1796692.gif[/IMG][IMG]http://*********org/1771092.jpg[/IMG]

*Расцвели  в саду мои цветочки.*

*Цветочное  ассорти.*

[IMG]http://*********net/1471718m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/1503481m.jpg[/IMG]
*Это Львиный зев  и Кампсис или Тыкома*

[IMG]http://*********net/1468665m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/1459449m.jpg[/IMG]
*Такая необычная Астра и Лобелия*

[IMG]http://*********net/1446137m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/1505528m.jpg[/IMG]

*В этом году мне попалась фиолетовая Сурфиния, у меня еще такой не было. А это обычная Петуния.*

----------


## Наталия Михайловна

[IMG]http://*********org/1796692.gif[/IMG][IMG]http://*********org/1771092.jpg[/IMG]

*Еще я люблю хвойные растения, у меня их совсем мало, садить негде, поэтому некоторые растут в горшках. Но я их выращиваю с совсем маленьких, надеюсь, что дождусь, когда они вырастут, потому что растут очень медленно.*
[IMG]http://*********net/1502459m.jpg[/IMG] 
*Это моя маленькая Стрикта. Но очень красивая. Она растет невысокая до 2,5 метров. Медленно, но уверенно.*

[IMG]http://*********net/1484027m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/1487099m.jpg[/IMG]

*А это Туи, они пока в горшках.* *Но чувствуют себя хорошо.*

[IMG]http://*********net/1473787m.jpg[/IMG]
*
А это Кохеа или Летний кипарис. Смотрится очень красиво. Это однолетнее растение.*

----------


## Наталия Михайловна

*А осенью радуют глаз Хризантемы. У меня их тоже много.*

[IMG]http://*********net/1472762m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/1465594m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********net/1453306m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/1444090m.jpg[/IMG]

*Ну и розы, конечно. Эти прекрасные цветы любят все.*
[IMG]http://*********net/1504509m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/1478909m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/1471741m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********net/1453309m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/1445117m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/1506556m.jpg[/IMG]

*Огромное спасибо за внимание! Надеюсь, Вам понравится мой цветочный сад.
*

----------


## ЛВ

> Надеюсь, Вам понравится мой цветочный сад.


 Какое цветочное великолепие!!!

[IMG]http://*********net/1505334.jpg[/IMG]
_А я продолжаю свои "ландшафтные шуточки"_ _Они очень радуют наших детей. Возможно, понравятся и вам, девочки.__
_
* Змейка Камейка.* 

[IMG]http://*********net/1444914.jpg[/IMG]

*Пасека медвежонка Михи.*

[IMG]http://*********net/1497141.jpg[/IMG]

*Ковбой Джокер и мустанг Доллар*

[IMG]http://*********net/1457205.jpg[/IMG]

*Берёзовые кадушки.*

[IMG]http://*********net/1445961.jpg[/IMG]

*Служба спасения.* *Телефоны к деревьям крепили самым гуманным способом-нарезали колготки колечками и обвязали вокруг стволов.* Рядышком разместили в файлах напечатанные номера телефонов экстренных служб. Теперь дети знают их назубок!

[IMG]http://*********net/1499210.jpg[/IMG]

*Фрекен Бок.*

[IMG]http://*********net/1482827.jpg[/IMG]

*Лягушки-кадушки.*

[IMG]http://*********net/1471563.jpg[/IMG]

*Лунтик*

[IMG]http://*********net/1495117.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Наталия Михайловна

[IMG]http://*********org/1796692.gif[/IMG][IMG]http://*********org/1771092.jpg[/IMG]

*С Вашего позволения выставлю еще фото.
У меня за двором есть цветник, который радует прохожих практически все лето. Иногда так радует, что некоторые решают прихватить цветы с собой. Один раз унесли куст гвоздики вместе с корнем. Цветы цветут по очереди, одни отцветают, следующие распускаются. К этому времени уже отцвели Анемоны, Люпины, Ирисы, Пионы, Сирень, но кое -что осталось.*

[IMG]http://*********net/1468368m.jpg[/IMG]
 [IMG]http://*********net/1451984m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/1449936m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/1506259m.jpg[/IMG]

*Это Энотера  и разноцветные Дельфиниумы*

[IMG]http://*********net/1483731.jpg[/IMG]

*Розовый куст*

----------


## Наталия Михайловна

[IMG]http://*********org/1796692.gif[/IMG][IMG]http://*********org/1771092.jpg[/IMG]

*Сейчас как раз цветут прекрасные лилии.*

[IMG]http://*********net/1456083.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********net/1500114m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/1498066m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********net/1497042.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Наталия Михайловна

[IMG]http://*********org/1796692.gif[/IMG][IMG]http://*********org/1771092.jpg[/IMG]

*Как - то купила я несколько кустиков Анютиных Глазок и посадила. Теперь каждый год они появляются у меня по всему огороду в самых неожиданных местах и самой разнообразной окраски. Очень красиво.*
[IMG]http://*********net/1487851.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********net/1469419m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/1445867m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********net/1502186.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Наталия Михайловна

[IMG]http://*********org/1796692.gif[/IMG][IMG]http://*********org/1771092.jpg[/IMG]

*Очень люблю Гортензии. Белая более неприхотливая, она лучше растет. А розовую сначала выращивала в  горшке, теперь пересадила в грунт.*
[IMG]http://*********net/1479658.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********net/1472490m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/1453034m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********net/1457130.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Наталия Михайловна

[IMG]http://*********org/1796692.gif[/IMG][IMG]http://*********org/1771092.jpg[/IMG]

*Во второй половине лета расцветают Георгины и цветут до поздней осени.*

[IMG]http://*********net/1450989m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/1442797m.jpg[/IMG]

*А это Ирисы*

[IMG]http://*********net/1496044.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/1481708.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Наталия Михайловна

[IMG]http://*********org/1796692.gif[/IMG][IMG]http://*********org/1771092.jpg[/IMG]

*И еще немного разнообразия.*

*Это чудо само выросло, даже не знаю как называется. Наверное, птичка какая -нибудь занесла.*
[IMG]http://*********net/1506287.jpg[/IMG]

*Сейчас цветут Клематисы.*

[IMG]http://*********net/1466337.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********net/1457121m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/1443809m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Наталия Михайловна

[IMG]http://*********org/1796692.gif[/IMG][IMG]http://*********org/1771092.jpg[/IMG]

*Гвоздика и Петуния.*

[IMG]http://*********net/1467360m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/1463264m.jpg[/IMG]

*Посмотрите, какая красота, сама хожу любуюсь. Разноцветная смесь Лобелии.*

[IMG]http://*********net/1487843.jpg[/IMG]

*Вот это выставляю фотографии, а сама думаю: неужели вся эта красота у меня растет? Выйду - посмотрю, да, действительно, растет и радует меня. Чему - то я все- таки должна радоваться?!*

----------


## Наталия Михайловна

[IMG]http://*********org/1836041.gif[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/1383473.jpg[/IMG]

*А это уже урожай этого года.*

*У тітки Капустини сьогодні іменини.*

[IMG]http://*********net/1480674.jpg[/IMG]

*Завітали Огірочки - Гарбузові сини й дочки.*

[IMG]http://*********net/1442786.jpg[/IMG]

*Й кабачата свої бочки заховали під листочки.*


[IMG]http://*********net/1501159.jpg[/IMG]

*Благодарю за внимание!*

----------


## Alenajazz

*Наталия Михайловна*, я в культурном шоке от такого цветочно-огороднического таланта!!!!! :Yes4:  Всё прекрасно! Спасибо!

----------


## Natalinet

*Наталия Михайловна,
*
Здравствуйте! Извините за назойливость, но я бы хотела посмотреть фотографию всего участка, а не отдельных цветков, так сказать насладиться композицией всего ландшафта.

----------


## ЛВ

*А я продолжаю "ландшафно" шутить.*  [IMG]http://*********net/1444564.jpg[/IMG]
*
Влюблённая корова Бурра*[IMG]http://*********net/1448661.jpg[/IMG]

*Черепаха Торри*  [IMG]http://*********net/1456853.jpg[/IMG]

*Страус Эмка* [IMG]http://*********net/1475284.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Наталия Михайловна

> *Наталия Михайловна,
> *
> Здравствуйте! Извините за назойливость, но я бы хотела посмотреть фотографию всего участка, а не отдельных цветков, так сказать насладиться композицией всего ландшафта.


Добрый вечер! Если Вы хотите убедиться, что цветы мои, то они мои, не сомневайтесь. У нас любовь взаимная. Я живу в частном доме, на всё про всё 4,5 сотки. Два небольших цветника у меня за двором. А во дворе цветы растут, где придется, небольшие цветнички по краю огорода (огород тоже нужен). Кроме того в горшках, ведрах. Я так не фотографировала - целый цветник, там цветы не рассмотришь, а сейчас кинулась - многие цветы уже отцвели, а некоторые - еще не начинали. Кроме того меня смущают мои древние постройки и заборы, которые портят весь вид. Но не будем обращать внимание на заборы. Я кое  - что сфотографировала (вечером, правда), может, качество не очень. 

[IMG]http://*********net/1494605m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/1478221m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********net/1458765m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/1457741m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********net/1500748m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/1492556m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********net/1481292m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/1466956m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********net/1462860m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/1449548m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Наталия Михайловна

И еще немного
[IMG]http://*********net/1486415m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/1473103m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********net/1455694m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/1487424m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********net/1472064m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/1454656m.jpg[/IMG]

*А сегодня у меня зацвел кактус. Сразу два цветка. Чудо!!!*

[IMG]http://*********net/1495619.jpg[/IMG]

*А вообще, главное не конкурс. Главное, что эта красота есть. Интересно посмотреть, что есть у других и свое показать. Надеюсь, я Вас не разочаровала. Как говорят:"Красота спасёт мир".*

----------


## Ладушка Холи

Наташа!!!  Ты меня сразила!!!!   Это восхитительно!!!!!

----------


## Веда

[IMG]http://*********net/1444564.jpg[/IMG]

Смотрю и наслаждаюсь вашим творчеством! Черпаю идеи и вдохновение. Восхищаюсь и благодарю!

И сама хочу принять участие  в конкурсе. Называть меня  ландшафтным дизайнером,  наверное, не совсем верно. Но очень хочется стать таковым. Я не волшебник, я только учусь. 
Мне очень хотелось, чтобы волшебным образом в соавторстве с природой появился оазис красоты в городских каменных джунглях...
Получилось не только в соавторстве с природой, но и со старшим сыном. 
Теперь вот думаем волшебным образом преобразить и другую сторону от подъезда.

[IMG]http://*********net/1520003.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********net/1527171.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Mazaykina

У ВСЕХ просто потрясающие сады, представляю, как это все благоухает и радует глаз!! Спасибо за прикосновение к прекрасному
!


> Теперь вот думаем волшебным образом преобразить и другую сторону от подъезда.


Но вот это, на мой взгляд, САМЫЙ высший пилотаж!!  Гораздо сложнее создать красоту в общественном месте, а еще более сложно- ЕЕ СОХРАНИТЬ. Вандализм, увы, пока не искореним... *Лерочка, я восхищаюсь Вами и вашим сыном! МОЛОДЦЫ!!!*

----------


## ЛВ

> Гораздо сложнее создать красоту в общественном месте, а еще более сложно- ЕЕ СОХРАНИТЬ. Вандализм, увы, пока не искореним...


* Я так с этим утверждением согласна!  На участке детского сада нельзя даже мяч и совок оставить.  
Когда мы вдвоём с психологом начинали украшать территорию (прошлым летом), мы и представить себе не могли , что НИЧЕГО не будет испорчено. Это ТАК удивительно, что не верится: каждое утро мы придирчиво осматривали наши владения...Вносили небольшие поправки после ветренных дней и после купания ворон в нашем искусственном прудике (жару прошлого лета помните?)... Невероятно, но поделки простояли всё лето-осень и зиму. Сейчас обновляем их и добавляем новенького, мы приободрились тем, что вандализм "обошёл" наш сад стороной.* 
[IMG]http://*********ru/2704565.jpg[/IMG]

*Вот ещё  "ландшафтные шуточки" :* Это работа одного сегодняшнего дня.

*Светофорик* [IMG]http://*********ru/2692275.jpg[/IMG] 

* Гусеничка Ксения* [IMG]http://*********ru/2739378.jpg[/IMG] 

*Инопланетные корабли* [IMG]http://*********ru/2719922.jpg[/IMG]

*Куриная семейка* [IMG]http://*********ru/2709682.jpg[/IMG]

*Петушок Чайничек* [IMG]http://*********ru/2690226.jpg[/IMG]

*Индюк Ленор* [IMG]http://*********ru/2748597.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Anisoara

*Девочки, восхищаюсь вашей фантазией и мастерством!!!! Удачи и новых идей!!!!*!
Хочу поделиться цветами, которые *РАНЬШЕ* сажали на даче. Увы теперь всё в прошлом.....
[IMG]http://*********net/1534298m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/1526109m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/1553756m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/1508700m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/1544543m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/1526111m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/1567070m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/1552734m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/1522014m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/1526097m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Anisoara

[IMG]http://*********org/1836041.gif[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/1383473.jpg[/IMG]

*А это наш урожай...*
[IMG]http://*********net/1524050m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/1559893m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/1528149m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## ЛВ

[IMG]http://*********net/1558668.jpg[/IMG]
*
Речная флотилия "Парус надежды"*

[IMG]http://*********net/1513610.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## mamapartizana

Посмотрели с мужем фото, красотища!!!!! Решили тоже принять участие, хотя в Камышине земля в основном голый песок...Но тоже удается вырастить на даче небольшие шедевры! Вот такие мы хвастунишки :Girl Blum2: [IMG]http://*********net/1526983m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/1557702m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/1541318m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/1524934m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/1572057m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## mamapartizana

Цветы на даче сажаем везде, где есть свободное место. Они радуют глаз, привлекают насекомых. Когда присядем отдохнуть, наблюдаем много интересного. Особенно интересно наблюдать за шмелем: мы его прозвали хозяином. Летит хозяин, гудит басом, сел на лепесток, забирается вглубь, а цветочек весь прогибается, ходуном ходит... А воробьи-проказники над цветами на яблони сидят, ждут подходящего момента, чтоб зазевавшуюся козявку схватить. Весной у нас цветут примулы, тюльпаны, мускари, гиацинты, нарцисы, декоративные луки, ирисы,первый раз зацвел барвинок.
[[IMG]http://*********net/1540314m.jpg[/IMG]URL=http://*********net/1565914.htm][IMG]http://*********net/1565914m.jpg[/IMG][/URL] 
[IMG]http://*********net/1544413m.jpg[/IMG]
А уж летом и все остальное благоухает: розы, пионы, ромашки, лилии, гортензия, цинии, петунии, астры и многое другое![IMG]http://*********net/1524957m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/1517789m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/1507549m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/1567964m.jpg[/IMG] Вот такой у нас цветочный минирай!

----------


## mamapartizana

А еще мой муж увлекся выращиванием винограда, я ему конечно помогаю чем могу... особенно поеданием урожая Виноградник молодой, но уже есть любимцы...Например, вот этот...

[IMG]http://*********net/1535208.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********net/1528040.jpg[/img]

[img]http://*********net/1510632.jpg[/img]

[img]http://*********net/1571051.jpg[/img]

или этот

[img]http://*********net/1548523.jpg[/img]

Ну а винный у нас практически сам растет, зимой душу греет длинными холодными вечерами, а в хорошей компании на ура улетает... конечно же в виде вина!

[img]http://*********net/1534187.jpg[/img]

----------


## mamapartizana

Что же касается ландшафта.... Мы приверженцы всего натурального,  а что может быть натуральней природного камня? Вот мы с мужем и нашли в ближайшем лесу "месторождение" камня, грузили понемногу в машину (она у нас старенькая, по наследству досталась, надо беречь!) и привезя, укладывали возле домика. Получилось то, что вы видите... Нам и нашим гостям очень нравиться!
[IMG]http://*********net/1528045m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********net/1519853m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Любаша И.

[IMG]http://*********net/1559652.gif[/IMG]   [IMG]http://*********net/1513573.jpg[/IMG] 

В нашем городе, именно в этом году почему-то очень модным стало словосочетание «Ландшафтный дизайн». Везде развешена реклама о создании декоративных прудов, рокариев и альпинариев. Заказывать всю эту красоту - ужасно дорого, а уюта в своём саду, тоже хочется.
Вот и начитавшись статеек в интернете, стала заниматься обустройством своей маленькой, совершенно пустой клумбы.
Такой была клумба до…(так получилось, что это единственная фотография с пустым видом клумбы…))
[IMG]http://*********net/1549482.jpg[/IMG] 

Сначала на ней появился прудик
[IMG]http://*********net/1559695.jpg[/IMG] 

Из образовавшейся кучи земли, при выкапывании котлована для пруда, получилась альпийская горка. В основе альпийской горки дренаж из камня, кирпича, щебня и песка, а сверху земля.  На ней обитают: каменная роза, гейхера, петунья, овсяница.
[IMG]http://*********net/1534085.jpg[/IMG]  

Теперь, это выглядит вот так - альпийская горка и пруд
[IMG]http://*********net/1531010.jpg[/IMG] 

А это сад моей сестры, фото сделано ранней весной
[IMG]http://*********net/1516640.jpg[/IMG]  


А здесь я записала небольшой видео-ролик о создании своего пруда, не судите строго.


 Мой девиз: "Раз в день и по чуть-чуть и получишь что-нибудь!" Я правда стараюсь каждый день хоть 15-20 минут уделить своему саду,а сегодня в мой сад прискакал почти "настоящий" кролик, я его обозвала символом плодородия! Моя первая маленькая статуэточка в саду, правда фотографировать уже не побегу,эт я так....похвастаться!  Творческих успехов вам, до встречи!

----------


## ЛВ

> [IMG]http://*********net/1559652.gif[/IMG]   [IMG]http://*********net/1513573.jpg[/IMG] 
> 
>  стала заниматься обустройством своей маленькой, совершенно пустой клумбы.
> Такой была клумба до…(так получилось, ))
> 
> 
> 
> !


*Вызывает глубокое уважение ваше стремление украсить мир вокруг вас. Так красиво получилось! Мне вообще нравится рассматривать такие примеры: "такая была-такая стала".* 

[IMG]http://*********net/1536906.jpg[/IMG]

*А вот и мой пример "преображения". Конечно, не самый лучший дизайнерский вариант...но выход из "облезлого положения" всё-таки неплохой**.* 
*Вот это была боковая стена детсада.*

[IMG]http://*********net/1525643.jpg[/IMG]

*А вот какая она стала теперь....после нашей корректировки и "пластических процедур"*

[IMG]http://*********net/1565578.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## орбит

*mamapartizana*, 
Спасибище за красоту!!! у меня вопрос, почему розовая гортензия у меня растёт 6 год и не цвела?  только цвет я видела, когда покупала.  беречь её от морозов? или ещё почему? ответ можно в личку!

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Мы живем в селе.Дизайном некогда заниматься :Blush2: .И не фотографируем свои урожаи...но раз есть такая темка, то будем!
Сейчас напишу этот пост и пойду заниматься вот этим...У нас сейчас ягоды все поспели

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

И для красоты. Мои ромашки...

----------


## Паганини

Здравствуйте! Тоже решила поучаствовать в конкурсе. Когда мы купили свой дом я начала выращивать комнатные растения, каждое утро встаю и любуюсь. Особенно люблю свои "бабочки": :Yes4: 

Кислица (Оxalis)




Бегонии







Сенполии

----------


## Паганини

Традесканции

 

Герань и сингиния без цветочков (пока :Derisive: )




И еще несколько :Yes4:

----------


## irene64

А я хочу показать свою коллекцию фиалок!!! Занимаюсь этим уже лет 10!!!! 
Это видео
http://video.mail.ru/mail/irene64/_myvideo/26.html

----------


## irene64



----------


## irene64

И еще

----------


## ЛВ

*А вот рождение нового персонажа. Специально сфотографировала его в процессе. Поначалу, как все новорождённые, он ещё слаб и беспомощен. 
А вот вырастет.... в красивого Барана превратиться!  Ставим на голосование выбор его имени! Есть пока два предложения: 

Баран Буран! И Баран Братан! 
Посоветуемся с ребятами и будем праздновать Баранкин день рождения!* 


[IMG]http://*********net/1627411.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Травка

Спасибо вам большое, дорогие форумчане, за доставленное удовольствие! Все садоводы вызывают во мне нежную любовь и уважение. Потому что, для садово-огородного творчества нужно колоссальное терпение!
Я тоже творю в меру сил, финансовых возможностей и фантазии.
1 фото - Вот так начинается.
2 фото - Вот что получается.
3 фото - Процесс пошел, этот княжик со временем завьет всю арку.
[IMG]http://*********net/1579336m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/1636682m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/1597770m.jpg[/IMG]

Вот еще творческий процесс - формирование клематиса.
1 фото - с помощью подручных средств расправляем плети.
2 фото - расправили...
3 фото - чего и добивались.
[IMG]http://*********net/1585485m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/1625420m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/1599820m.jpg[/IMG]

Процесс создания небольшой зоны отдыха. Добавлю, что все делали сами своими руками. Удовольствие - неописуемое!
[IMG]http://*********net/1576268m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/1592655m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/1624398m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Травка

Ну и мелкие композиции и приколы.
Вот такой вырви-глаз, очень нравится.
[IMG]http://*********net/1636673m.jpg[/IMG]

Бывает очень красиво и без цветов, а только листья
[IMG]http://*********net/1591617m.jpg[/IMG]

Огород - кабачки и салат
[IMG]http://*********net/1633600m.jpg[/IMG]

Когда много нарциссов, после цветения делаю так
[IMG]http://*********net/1610048m.jpg[/IMG]

Кочергу, совок, подвеску, крючки сотворил мой муж
[IMG]http://*********net/1631555m.jpg[/IMG]

А это - Мексика в средней полосе России
[IMG]http://*********net/1609027m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/1592643m.jpg[/IMG]

Ребята, а это - чудо природы, просто прелесть
[IMG]http://*********net/1578307m.jpg[/IMG]

Спасибо за внимание, больше утомлять не буду.

----------


## Веда

> Спасибо за внимание, больше утомлять не буду.


Почему? Так интересно! 
Пожалуйста, продолжите, но не утомление, а наслаждение!

----------


## орбит

*Травка*, 
обожаю грибы! какая красота!!!! опята вообще моя слабость!!!!

красную смородину или поречку мы садили как изгородь, для защиты сада от северных ветров, защиты особой не получилось, а вот ягода удалась на славу!
[IMG]http://*********net/1637508m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/1629316m.jpg[/IMG]

капуста радует не только своим видом на грядках, но и  весом. рання капуста обычно не весит много, в этом году кочанчики от 1 до 1,5 кг
[IMG]http://*********net/1621124m.jpg[/IMG]
стройные ряды грядок и помидоров это заслуга моего мужа, вымеряет всё и под разметку всё оформляет
[IMG]http://*********net/1609860m.jpg[/IMG]
будущие огурчики радуют нас ко дню рождения моего любимиго мужа Павла, на день ПЕТРА и ПАВЛА - 12 июля.
[IMG]http://*********net/1629319m.jpg[/IMG]

это .... будующее вино, пока ещё зелёные кисти, но посмотрите какие полтные!
[IMG]http://*********net/1592452m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/1581188m.jpg[/IMG]

для меня мой приусадебный сад и огород - это общение с растениями, с землёй, это отдых после грома и рёва музыки на свадьбах и банкетах!!! Земля даёт силы и энергию! утром каждый день я обхожу свой участок, выглядывая из окна, а потом уже выхожу на улицу и смотрю, какие изменения произошли за ночь.

----------


## орбит

в самых первых фото на конкурс была плетущаяся роза, там она совсем молоденькая. а вот какя она стала через 2 года
[IMG]http://*********net/1614983m.jpg[/IMG]
лилии везла контробандой из Польши. нельзя вывозить к нам всякие растения из-за границы. но всё что нельзя, растёт ещё более красиво
[IMG]http://*********net/1618055m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/1609863m.jpg[/IMG]

еле вспомнила название цветов, которые пахнут мёдом. я как то посеяла один раз, а вот теперь они сами рассеиваются и благоухают- это алисум [IMG]http://*********net/1629318m.jpg[/IMG]
здесь кусочек клумбочки и чуток виден каменный грибок. просто нашла подходящие булыжники и поставила один на другой
[IMG]http://*********net/1589383m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## орбит

в этом году муж очень много вырезал смородины, т.е. веток. я долго смотрела на то, что куча веток не убирается и сплела плетень для георгинов[IMG]http://*********net/1610886m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/1590406m.jpg[/IMG] здесь ещё просматривается моя гордость в этом году ЛУК, просто красавец, несмотря на точто я покупала самый мелкий севок, вырос просто на диво хорош!
ещё один плетень под лиану (не знаю как называется, но она так же цветущая)[IMG]http://*********net/1575046m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/1632409m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## квочка

Замечательные цветы, всё время убеждаюсь. что талантливые люди  талантливы во многом. Мои первые цветы...на моём любимом доме.


[IMG]http://*********ru/2733904m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## орбит

цветы зацветают на моём цветнике друг за другом. вот и я фотографирую их, как только они начинают цвести. это лилии, у которых лепестки внутренние мохровые.
[IMG]http://*********net/1613866.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********net/1602602.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## ЛВ

*Последняя экспозиция перед отпуском. Сад камней "Домик императора". За всё это время, пока мы мастерили эти поделки, ни одна не была испорчена.
 И только вчера по недосмотру  воспитателя, то ли родителей (под конец рабочего дня) детти 1 младшей "порезвились" в этой "японской глубинке" основательно. 
И восточный колорит был ...закопан в песочницу. Пришлось весь день восстанавливать.
Восстановили и я поскорее сфотографировала.*

[IMG]http://*********ru/2699790.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Symeon

[IMG]http://*********ru/2795911.gif[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/2787719.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/2781575.gif[/IMG] *Победитель в этой номинации, благодаря, выращенному ею красивейшему и разнообразному цветочному великолепию* - *НАТАЛИЯ МИХАЙЛОВНА*

[IMG]http://*********ru/2795911.gif[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/2791815.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/2781575.gif[/IMG] *Победитель в этой номинации, благодаря выращенной ею удивительной клубнике и прекрасно оформленному конкурсному сообщению о ней* - *ОЛЬГА ЗАУЛИЧНАЯ*

[IMG]http://*********ru/2795911.gif[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/2790791.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/2781575.gif[/IMG] *Победитель в этой номинации, благодаря удивительной фантазии и великолепному прикладному творчеству* - *ЛЮДМИЛА ВАСИЛЬЕВНА*

[IMG]http://*********ru/2752921.gif[/IMG]
*ПОЗДРАВЛЯЕМ ПОБЕДИТЕЛЕЙ!!!*
*Победители первого этапа конкурса-марафона "Мой прекрасный сад" в полном составе будут представлять собой ЖЮРИ конкурса-марафона, которое будет оценивать представленные конкурсантами работы и определять победителей на втором этапе конкурса (с 1 июля по 31 июля 2011г.)*

----------


## Mazaykina

Честно скажу- для меня было откровением этот конкурс. Я в ПОЛНОМ восторге!!! Дорогие мои ребята, ваши работы надо выставлять отдельным блоком, чтоб мы все учились из обыденных предметов создавать шедевры, радующие глаз, как например, у Людочки. Вы представляете, с КАКИМ настроением дети приходят к ней в садик, КАК развивается их креативное мышление и воспитывается вкус? Я ОЧЕНЬ хорошо представляю. И мне кажется, что Люда должна открыть свою тему - мастерскую по ландшафтному дизайну, если только ее еще нет. Пусть кто-то сделает что-то похожее, это же здорво!
А цветы??? Это же просто праздник души!!! Ребята. СПАСИБО вам всем огромное за доставленное эстетическое НАСЛАЖДЕНИЕ!!! Маленькие презенты от администрации (семена всяких цветов) обязательно передам с оказией, чтобы на следующее лето вы показали нам еще бОльшее вопрощение красот природы.

----------


## ЛВ

> И мне кажется, что Люда должна открыть свою тему - мастерскую по ландшафтному дизайну, если только ее еще нет. Пусть кто-то сделает что-то похожее, это же здорво!


*СПАСИБО! СПАСИБО! СПАСИБО за добрые слова и откровенные восторги!* 
Я этими поделками только летом занимаюсь. И всего один месяц. А в учебном году-ни-ни.... И я уверена, что все музруки это делать умеют, потому как все мои коллеги-люди творческие и креативные!

----------


## Mazaykina

> Я этими поделками только летом занимаюсь. И всего один месяц.





> И я уверена, что все музруки это делать умеют, потому как все мои коллеги-люди творческие и креативные!


Так вот и поделитесь друг с другам своими идеями, а те, у кого голова не в этом направлении работает, будем смотреть, радоваться и кое-что для себя использовать.  :Yes4:

----------


## Марийка-Умница

*Огромное спасибо организаторам и участникам конкурса за удивительную красоту!

Поздравляю победителей первого этапа!!!
вы настоящие волшебницы!!!* :flower:   :flower:   :flower: 

*надеюсь присоединиться и тоже принять участие в конкурсе* :Yes4:  
_в июне в нашем регионе особо похвастаться нечем..._ :Meeting:

----------


## МОИ 38

Вот хочу выставить свои скромные цветочки, если позволите:

[IMG][IMG]http://*********org/1930687m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]
Петуния, Статица (сухоцвет) и декоративный подсолнух, но в этом году он почему-то тянется к солнышку.

[IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/2801905m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

Роза тоже называется " Солнышко"

[IMG][IMG]http://*********org/1937854m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/2795761m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]
Это  Белая лилия - лечебная.

[IMG][IMG]http://*********org/1911230m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

Ну, а эта красота на территории нашего детского сада.

[IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/2786545m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][IMG]http://*********org/1958321m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

И еще много чего есть, но всего не выложишь. Всем хорошего настроения!!!

----------


## МОИ 38

Еще добавляю цветы, по мере распускания.

[IMG][IMG]http://*********org/1934351m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][IMG]http://*********org/1956878m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/2754455m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]
А эта лилия выросла просто огромная и высота 1.5 метра. :Vah:

----------


## ВИОЛA

Разрешите и мне поучаствовать в конкурсе. Покажу свой сад. У меня 8 соток. Но одну треть  занимают цветы, которые цветут с апреля по октябрь. Не представляю, как можно жить без этого цветущего рая!!!!! :Smile3: 
Итак, начнем!!!






[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## ВИОЛA



----------


## ВИОЛA

А это мои любимые розы

----------


## ВИОЛA

А это мои лилии

----------


## ВИОЛA



----------


## ВИОЛA



----------


## ВИОЛA

А это мои любимчики - пионы. Они так красивы и ароматны!!!

----------


## ВИОЛA

А эти пионы мне привезли с Кавказа. Сорт называется Сара Бернар. А я их зовут "Невеста" - от их красоты и аромата просто сойдешь с ума!!!

----------


## ВИОЛA

и еще немного о разном





Гергинов много, просто не фотографировала.

----------


## ВИОЛA

Ну, а Анютины глазки у нас растут  где им хочется и как хочется. Цветы детства   :Tender:

----------


## ВИОЛA

Ну, а сейчас немного о весенних цветах.
 Самые первые - правда не знаю откуда они у нас появились и как называются.


  А эти называются смешно- Птицемлечник. Нежные, как звездочки.

----------


## ВИОЛA

Ну и здесь осенний пейзаж. Декоративный виноград оплел весь дом, баню забор. Даже по проводам пошел.




СПАСИБО всем за внимание!!! :Smile3: 
Еще много есть, что можно  показать. Но надо и честь знать. И предоставить слово остальным участникам.

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

А у нас абрикосы начали спеть.
Наконец-то! А то дожди-дожди...и холодина.Но наконец то наступила жара.Ура!

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

Захотелось чего то легкого и овощного.
Беру корзинку и топаю на огород. Раздвигаю листики и вижу...ОООО!!!!После дождя кабачки растут не по дням....а по ночам :Grin: 



Для этого блюда мне нужен еще и чеснок





Режу кружочками и на смазанный оливковым маслом противень. Можно и простым подсолнечным. И еще сверху пару мазков кистью...



Пока кабачки пекутся, делаем саламурчик. Любая зелень, я взяла петрушку, чуть кинзы, листик базилика + чеснок + соль+ лимонный сок+ ложка масла оливкового. Достаем кабачки, осторожно перемешиваем. Пока накрываем стол, блюдо настаивается и готово к поеданию.



Ну и наборчик для салата...помидоры еще не пошли, поэтому помидоров в этом салате мало...:meetin

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

*ВИОЛA*, 
Обалденные цветы! Красотищаааааа!!!!!

----------


## Анна Юрьевна

А вот мои цветы, их совсем мало, но у меня все впереди ))) Это портулак. В прошлом году свекровь дала мне кастрюлю с цветами, я все лето кропотливо собирала малюсенькие семена (уж очень понравилось мне растение), а оказалось, что портулак прекрасно вырастает из опавших семян. Так что можно один раз посадить и больше не беспокоиться!

[IMG]http://*********org/1970669m.jpg[/IMG]

А это лилейник. Почему-то у нас его не считают за очень культурный цветок, но в клумбах, да и срезанный в вазе он смотрится, на мой взгляд, шикарно. Да и старые заборы неплохо оживляет.

[IMG]http://*********ru/2760229m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/1990127m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Анна Юрьевна

А это новые помидоры. У нас руководит процессом селекции бабушка, а т.к. она уже в почтенном возрасте, то названия сортов принципиально не запоминает, поэтому у нас растут - ГАлины, городские, кубанчики, а вот в этом году появились Ивановы помидоры.
[IMG]http://*********ru/2812455m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/2810406m.jpg[/IMG]

а вот и урожай!
[IMG]http://*********org/2009571m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Анна Юрьевна

Тюльпаны.Купила луковицы прошлой осенью по смешной цене и ведь не обманули, выросло именно то, что продавали!
[IMG]http://*********org/1968395.jpg[/IMG]  [IMG]http://*********ru/2805300.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Марийка-Умница

_позвольте и мне показать мои скромные цветочки.
фотографии сделаны телефоном, поэтому качество не ахти._ :Meeting: 

[IMG]http://*********ru/2845056.jpg[/IMG]

*красавец георгин* 


[IMG]http://*********ru/2834818.jpg[/IMG]

_миниатюрные хризантемки и "анютины глазки"_


[IMG]http://*********ru/2876802.jpg[/IMG]

* изящные гвоздички*

----------


## орбит

как увидела помидоры на фото, то захотелось тоже похвастаться, но урожай ещё впереди
[IMG]http://*********ru/2879733m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/2873589m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## орбит

ну и мои любимые цветы, которыми я любуюсь, да и все окружающие (у нас забор вокруг дома  штахетный, всё видно)
[IMG]http://*********ru/2861301m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/2853109m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/2851061m.jpg[/IMG]
флоксы нынче бушую красками и ароматом (благоприятные условия :тепло и дожди)
[IMG]http://*********ru/2852085m.jpg[/IMG]
плетень постоянно изменяется от цветения лианы и её роста. мне приходится его наращивать.
[IMG]http://*********ru/2855157m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## орбит

георгины
[IMG]http://*********ru/2856181.jpg[/IMG]
лилии (жаль, что отцветают)
[IMG]http://*********ru/2845941.jpg[/IMG]
а это лилии, у которых рост 1,5 метра, но эта красавица только первый год цветёт
[IMG]http://*********ru/2843893.jpg[/IMG]
а эта уже живёт у нас 4 год и скаждым годом цветов на ней всё больше и больше. а какой аромат!!!!!!
[IMG]http://*********ru/2847989.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Евгения 71

Всем участникам конкурса и не только,здравствуйте! Разрешите и мне показать результаты своих трудов!
[IMG]http://*********net/1743710m.jpg[/IMG]
Это мои выращенные на даче гладиолусы,всем их дарю!
[IMG]http://*********ru/2906944m.jpg[/IMG]
А вот так они выглядят на даче!
[IMG]http://*********net/1706833m.jpg[/IMG]
А это мой любимый уголок на даче,наши с мужем лебеди,это для нас ,как символ любви и верности!
[IMG]http://*********ru/2943811m.jpg[/IMG]
Ну и ещё похвалюсь своим рокарием,рядом у нас речка,поэтому у меня с камнями проблем не было,правда носить их было мне тяжковато,но у меня был стимул,ради такой красоты я летала с этими камнями!
[IMG]http://*********net/1736528m.jpg[/IMG]
Ну вот вроде получилась небольшая презентация своей работы,судить вам!

----------


## жемчужинки

[IMG]http://*********net/1777621.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/2969760.jpg[/IMG]http://*********net/1828820.jpg[IMG]http://*********ru/2957472.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/1831892.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/2964640.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## aleks2656

НОМИНАЦИЯ "САМ СЕБЕ ОГОРОДНИК!"
Позвольте и мне поучавствовать в конкурсе огородников. Это кабачки выращенные на моём огороде, а это блюдо, приготовленное из них! Вкус "пальчики оближешь".
Для приготовления этого блюда понадобится:
1 средних размеров кабачок
1 большая луковица
2 средних размеров моркови
2 среднего размера помидоров
2 зубчика чеснока
растительное масло, сливочное масло 1/3 пачки
 1 столовая ложка муки, соль, перец
сыр твёрдых сортов 200 гр. 

СПОСОБ ПРИГОТОВЛЕНИЯ
Готовим в толстостенной посуде( получается вкуснее)
В чугунную сковороду наливаем растительное масло, добавляем натёртую на крупной тёрке морковь и порезанный полукольцами лук. Слегка обжариваем, добавляем порезанные кубиками кабачки, обжариваем, накрываем сковороду крышкой
тушим 10 - 15 минут. Добавляем сливочное масло и порезанные кубиками помидоры, обжариваем. Муку разводим водой (150 гр), добавляем мелко порезанный чеснок. И всё это выливаем в сковороду. Солим, перчим по вкусу и тушим 2-3 минуты.
Кабачки готовы, выкладываем в тарелку, сверху посыпаем тёртым сыром и зеленью. 
ПРИЯТНОГО АППЕТИТА!

----------


## aleks2656

> НОМИНАЦИЯ "САМ СЕБЕ ОГОРОДНИК!"
> Позвольте и мне поучавствовать в конкурсе огородников. Это кабачки выращенные на моём огороде, а это блюдо, приготовленное из них! Вкус "пальчики оближешь".
> Для приготовления этого блюда понадобится:
> 1 средних размеров кабачок
> 1 большая луковица
> 2 средних размеров моркови
> 2 среднего размера помидоров
> 2 зубчика чеснока
> растительное масло, сливочное масло 1/3 пачки
> ...

----------


## Евгения 71

[IMG]http://*********net/1896465.jpg[/IMG]
И вот ещё мои цветочки и цветочек!
[IMG]http://*********net/1896465.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Евгения 71

А это мои цинии,цветут до самой поздней осени,красота!!!
[IMG]http://*********ru/2976419.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Евгения 71

А это часть моей альпийской горки
[IMG]http://*********net/1836048.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Евгения 71

> Честно скажу- для меня было откровением этот конкурс. Я в ПОЛНОМ восторге!!! Дорогие мои ребята, ваши работы надо выставлять отдельным блоком, чтоб мы все учились из обыденных предметов создавать шедевры, радующие глаз, как например, у Людочки. Вы представляете, с КАКИМ настроением дети приходят к ней в садик, КАК развивается их креативное мышление и воспитывается вкус? Я ОЧЕНЬ хорошо представляю. И мне кажется, что Люда должна открыть свою тему - мастерскую по ландшафтному дизайну, если только ее еще нет. Пусть кто-то сделает что-то похожее, это же здорво!
> А цветы??? Это же просто праздник души!!! Ребята. СПАСИБО вам всем огромное за доставленное эстетическое НАСЛАЖДЕНИЕ!!! Маленькие презенты от администрации (семена всяких цветов) обязательно передам с оказией, чтобы на следующее лето вы показали нам еще бОльшее вопрощение красот природы.


Очень,очень приятно,что наш труд ценят и здесь,даже на форуме музыкальных руководителей,спасибо большое за приятные и добрые слова!!! А мы будем теперь ещё больше стараться,стимул появился вдвойне!

----------


## veter-koteyka

КРАСОТИЩА КАКАЯ!!!!!
Жаль, что конкурс обнаружила так поздно... (((
Но все же хочу представить вам мои волшебные весенне-летние уголки сада.
Буду рада, если доставлю удовольствие!

Кусочек альпинария с клематисом

[IMG]http://*********org/2337819m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/3174875m.jpg[/IMG]

У пруда

[IMG]http://*********org/2298904m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/3173851m.jpg[/IMG]

Карликовые ирисы

[IMG]http://*********org/2344986m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/3205594m.jpg[/IMG]

Розарий

[IMG]http://*********org/2340890m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/3204570m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/2333722m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## veter-koteyka

Ирис бородатый

[IMG]http://*********ru/3208666m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/2310170m.jpg[/IMG]

Калина

[IMG]http://*********ru/3199450m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/2353181m.jpg[/IMG]

Пион древовидный белоснежный

[IMG]http://*********ru/3193306m.jpg[/IMG]

Лилия на крыльце

[IMG]http://*********org/2348061m.jpg[/IMG]

Мак и ромашки

[IMG]http://*********ru/3179994m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/2331677m.jpg[/IMG]

----------

